# Schlechte Lieferbarkeit von Kinder-bikes



## promexx (5. April 2021)

Hi,
unsere Große wird 6 und wir wollen vom Early Rider 16“ auf 20“ umsteigen.
Early Rider und Woom kommen aktuell in Frage (bin aber für Tipps offen).

Leider sind scheinbar bundesweit alle Kinderfahrräder in der Größe so gut wie ausverkauft. Ich kriege einfach nirgendwo eines der beiden Bikes.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp für 
a) weitere Bikes in der Art und
b) Bezugsquellen, wo eine kurzfristige Lieferbarkeit gegeben ist?

Würde der Kleinen so gerne den Wunsch erfüllen.


----------



## Binem (5. April 2021)

Hier sind Kania, Kubike und Frog lieferbar.








						Fahrräder 20"
					






					www.kaniabikes.com
				




Ich hatte hier ein Frog und aktuell ein Kania, und kann nichts negatives über die Räder sagen.

ich persönlich bin kein Freund vom Woom ( zu viele unnötige Spaziallösungen)
aber das Academy kann eine Alternative für euch sein, und ist lieferbar.








						Academy Grade 4
					

Stabiler Aluminium Rahmen Alu Starrgabel Shimano Claris 8-Gang Kettenschaltung V-Brake Bremse




					www.boc24.de
				




wenn es unbedingt ein Woom sein soll hilft nur die einzelnen Händler abzutelefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (5. April 2021)

Aussage vom Händler vor Ort:

Wer dir n Woom 4 vor September verspricht, lügt...

Sieht wohl gerade nicht gut aus.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. April 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Aussage vom Händler vor Ort:
> 
> Wer dir n Woom 4 vor September verspricht, lügt...
> 
> Sieht wohl gerade nicht gut aus.


Ist nicht schlimm ist ein absolut überhyptes Bike... Die meiste Kids die ich damit sehr haben ein zu kleines Rad und Eiern durch die Gegend...


----------



## promexx (5. April 2021)

Ich habe mir das Woom angeschaut und war auch nicht wirklich begeistert. Wirkt nicht besonders fertig und die Vorbau-Lösung ist sehr eigenartig. Mit dem early Rider 16 Zoll sind wir Mega zufrieden und ich finde das 20 Zoll macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, deshalb wäre das auch mein Favorit. Sehr gut verarbeitet und wertig.


----------



## DerHackbart (5. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm ist ein absolut überhyptes Bike... Die meiste Kids die ich damit sehr haben ein zu kleines Rad und Eiern durch die Gegend...


Sehe ich auch so.
Deshalb gab es für unseren Kurzen heute ein Beinn in 20 Large




Das braucht zwar noch etwas Liebe, aber dafür war der Preis mehr als fair wenn man so den Gebrauchmarkt sondiert.


----------



## promexx (5. April 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Hier sind Kania, Kubike und Frog lieferbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Du eine Meinung zu Kubike? Das ist mit leichten Lackschäden wohl lieferbar. Sieht ok aus, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (5. April 2021)

Ach woom 1-3 sind für Anfänger schon ganz gut (hatten wir auch) und die aufrechte BMX Geo hilft tatsächlich auch dem letzten Bewegungsklaus Fahrrad fahren zu lernen - da hat sogar unser Nachbarsjunge fahren gelernt.  
Drüber seh ich auch nicht mehr den Mehrwert (die Off find ich allerdings ganz ansprechend, wobei ich die noch nie in echt gesehen habe).


----------



## promexx (5. April 2021)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:


> Ach woom 1-3 sind für Anfänger schon ganz gut (hatten wir auch) und die aufrechte BMX Geo hilft tatsächlich auch dem letzten Bewegungsklaus Fahrrad fahren zu lernen - da hat sogar unser Nachbarsjunge fahren gelernt.
> Drüber seh ich auch nicht mehr den Mehrwert (die Off find ich allerdings ganz ansprechend, wobei ich die noch nie in echt gesehen habe).


Das Off sieht echt gut aus. Aufrechte Haltung wäre tatsächlich gar nicht so schlecht. Meine Tochter wird eh nicht im groß im Gelände fahren, es wird eher gemütliches Radeln und kleine Touren geben. 
Aufgrund der Lieferfähigkeit engt es sich gerade auf das Kubike 20L Tour ein. Das ist wohl verfügbar und gefällt ihr. 
Wenn da von Euch keinen großen Einwände oder Kritikpunkte kommen, könnte es das werden.


----------



## Ivenl (5. April 2021)

Haben das kubikes in 16/20/24. Ist ein ordentliches Rad. Würde immer Basis Version kaufen und dann selbst upgraden.


----------



## promexx (5. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Haben das kubikes in 16/20/24. Ist ein ordentliches Rad. Würde immer Basis Version kaufen und dann selbst upgraden.


Habe das im Auge:








						Kubike 20 L -Ausstellungsrad
					

Räder mit minimalen Lackschäden (kleine Abplatzer, Kratzer, Dellen mit max 1 mm) - nue gefahren, nur im Laden für Schaufenster und/oder zum…




					www.kinderleicht-radfahren.de
				




Was wäre denn da überhaupt upzugraden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (5. April 2021)

Ich habe das custom mit jedem extra, also anderer Vorbau, Sattel, Lenker, Mäntel, Schläuche, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner, Kassette, Kette, Trigger, Schaltwerk 😅


----------



## Binem (5. April 2021)

promexx schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Meinung zu Kubike? Das ist mit leichten Lackschäden wohl lieferbar. Sieht ok aus, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


Nein, nur allgemeine positive Erfahrungsberichte aus dem Forum.
Meine Kinder mögen keine Drehgriffe, das würde ich persönlich ändern.

Je nach Schrittgeschrösse passt evtl schon die größere Variante.

Das Puky könnte auch etwas für euch sein wenn keine größeren MTB Ambitionen bestehen...








						Puky LS-Pro 20"-7 Alu Kinderrad silber/blau
					

Passform: Puky empfiehlt als zuverlässigste Angabe immer die Innenbeinlänge Alternativ können Sie auch die Körpergröße oder das Alter des Kindes als Anhalt




					biketech24.de


----------



## Shonzo (5. April 2021)

Wie klappts denn mit dem Bremsen? Mein Söhnchen hatte hier im Mittelgebirge massive Probleme mit den gammligen Felgenbremsen. Er hat es auf Dauer nicht geschafft die nötige Kraft aufzubringen.

Hab ihm nun für 369 Eur ein Cube Acid 200 Disc mit hydr. Scheibenbremsen gekauft und seitdem läufts. Liegt bei knapp unter 10 Kilo und ist ein schönes Rad.


----------



## promexx (6. April 2021)

Spinn ich denn? Jetzt sind die plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar auf der Seite. Ich werd wahnsinnig.


----------



## r4n (6. April 2021)

Ja, Kubike 20 L MTB scheint weg zu sein. Wer in diesen Tagen zögert, der wartet gegebenenfalls dann extra lange. Ich habe vor ein paar Woxchen ein Woom 4 für Ende Mai bekommen können, da darf man nicht nochmal überlegen. Die Kania wären noch lieferbar und sollen doch auch gut sein?


----------



## Binem (6. April 2021)

Das Frog gibt es hier in Organge








						Frog Bikes 55 20´´ 8 Speed Orange um     480,00 € statt     480,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				



hier in Pink





						Frog Bikes Frog 55 Hybrid Fahrrad 20 Zoll Pink – Kinderfahrrad Berlin
					






					kinderfahrrad-berlin.de
				




bei Kania in Grün.
Für den Allragseinsatz ein tolles Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (6. April 2021)

Kubikes kommen im Mai wieder in die Läden, vielleicht gibt's ja nen Händler bei euch.


----------



## Binem (6. April 2021)

promexx schrieb:


> Spinn ich denn? Jetzt sind die plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar auf der Seite. Ich werd wahnsinnig.


gerade konnte ich es in den warenkorb legen...


----------



## Ivenl (6. April 2021)

Von wo kommst du den? Gibt ja noch ein paar Optionen, dann gucke ich nochmal für dich in die Bucht.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (6. April 2021)

promexx schrieb:


> Spinn ich denn? Jetzt sind die plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar auf der Seite. Ich werd wahnsinnig.


Gestern als ich Dienen Beitrag gesehen habe mit dem Text "ich habe gerade dieses Rad im Auge..." habe ich mir schon gedacht, ob dieses "im Auge haben" mal zur Zeit die richtige Strategie ist...


----------



## Tim66 (6. April 2021)

Also ich finde das Kania 20 sehr gut. Schön leicht und schöne Komponenten dran. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Dem Kind macht das Rad viel Spaß. Rahmen ist für Scheibe möglich, die Laufräder nicht.


----------



## rocki (6. April 2021)

Je nachdem wieviel Aufwand/Anreise einem das wert ist, gäbe es in der Schweiz bei diesem Shop wohl noch Early Rider (und andere) als "sofort lieferbar". Aktuell aber kein Versand nach D => Abholung. Ggf. muss man da auch noch Zoll und/oder Einfuhrumsatzsteuer abdrücken ...

https://www.frezzo.ch/de/brand/15-early-rider


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (6. April 2021)

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Erfahrung mit Bungi? 

Da scheinen einige Räder lieferbar zu sein :









						Alle Fahrräder
					






					de.bungibungi.com


----------



## promexx (9. April 2021)

Wir haben jetzt das Kubike tour bestellt. Wird am Sonntag ausgepackt. Hoffe, es gefällt der Kleinen.
Nochmal danke an Euch alle für die Anregungen!


----------



## Luftbumb (13. April 2021)

Das ist echt brutal mit dem leeren Bikemarkt.
Suche gerade für meinen Sohn ein 20" MTB wenn möglich unter 500 ... Er wird im Sommer 5 und kommt mitm Woom 3 langsam an die Grenzen...


----------



## promexx (13. April 2021)

Schau mal bei Kaniabikes. Das Kubike 20 L ist teilweise direkt zu bekommen. Hab das Tour ja für meine Tochter gekauft und bin soweit zufrieden. Würde aber eher das MTB nehmen. Die Tour Reifen sind schon dünn, aber bei meiner Kleinen ist das ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (11. Mai 2021)

Mangels sinnvoller alternativen in 24" hab ich nun beschlossen für meine Tochter einen S Rahmen selber aufzubauen. den kann sie dann faren bis sie 173 groß ist (aktuell 130). Es geht sich harscharf aus (mit 24" rädern im 27.5" Rahmen und kurzen 135iger Tretkurbeln). Allerdings ist das Teile bekommen auch nicht so einfach.
Nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich schon auf das gemeinsame Aufbauen.


----------

